# PS2 Slim online



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Can ps2 slims be put online?

I can't find my book right now on how to. So, seems to me here is the best start


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes, they have a built in network adapter. You just need to connected it to your router (or you PC via Internet connection sharing, if you have a modem direct to your PC).


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Do you think you could walk me through it?


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

Can do. What is your current setup (How is your PC connected to internet/ what make/model of modem or router do you have)?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

http://www.us.playstation.com/PS2/Using/OnlineGames

look at the 70000 series. That is your one.


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

My Internet is Cable. 1MBPS

My modem doesn't have much written on it. It's a webstar, cable modem has an unused USB jack in the back


Thats about all I can tell you... DPC2100 seris


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

hmm that link Couriant posted should help you out, but it seems to have a few problems if u click elsewhere on that page at the mo.

Anyway im guessing your PC is connected via the ethernet cable from your modem as u say u have a spare usb socket on the back of the modem (tell me if it isnt so).

So one choice is if u have another ethernet port on the back of your pc, then u can use ICS (just google 'ICS ps2')

failing that i believe u can connect via the ethernet and the usb, 2 seperate devices at the same time on that modem (looking at this http://www.sciatl.com/products/consumers/userguidepdfs/webstar_userguides/DPC2100A.pdf).

You cant connect the ps2 to the usb device (possibly with a usb-ethernet converter, although not sure about that), so can u connect your pc via a usb cable and use the ethernet cable for the ps2?

Failing that i would suggest buying a switch, u can get a 4 port one for next to nothing, then u just plug the cable ethernet into that, and the ps2 and pc would both plug into that. no messing around with usb & ics.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

GCDude said:


> <snip> so can u connect your pc via a usb cable and use the ethernet cable for the ps2?
> 
> Failing that i would suggest buying a switch, u can get a 4 port one for next to nothing, then u just plug the cable ethernet into that, and the ps2 and pc would both plug into that. no messing around with usb & ics.


From experience having two connections to the modem can be bad (as in not working).

I would think a router (cheapo) would do it, because the IP address going to the PC is from the ISP. Having a router will share the IP address with the machines. And it's more better than ICS. ICS is a pain in the behind.


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

agreed, router is probably easiest/best option. Was just giving all possibilities


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Cool Cool.

I'm gonna' check a couple things.

I will PM you guys oon what happens..


Thanks a lot eh?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: keep us updated.


----------

